# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  مروى تدافع عن الشرت الساخن

## الحصن نيوز

قالت الفنانة اللبنانية مروى إنها انتهت مؤخرا من تصوير دورها في فيلم "مشروع غير أخلاقي" مع الفنان المصري طلعت زكريا، معربة في الوقت نفسه عن استيائها الشديد من الهجوم على فيلم "بون سواريه"، التي تشارك في بطولته مع الفنانة المصرية غادة عبد الرازق، مؤكدة أن الشورت الساخن الذي ارتدته خلال العمل كان لدواعي الشخصية.

وقالت مروى إنها انتهت مؤخرا من تصوير دورها في فيلم "مشروع غير أخلاقي" وهو قصة لأحمد أبو بكر وإخراج محمد حمدي وبطولة تيسير فهمي وعزت أبو عوف وطلعت زكريا.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

